# Server FreeRADIUS and Colubris Netwoks CN3200 / CN320

## CoBr0u7

Ciao ragazzi   :Very Happy: 

avrei un piccolo GRANDE problema...e cioè...

Ho una rete LAN formata da 1 router 1 server 3 Access Point (di cui uno fa da server per gli altri due) e 1 PC

Ho disposto la rete in questo modo con i seguenti IP

```

|------------------|

|     ROUTER      |--------->>>   Internet  :D 

| 192.168.1.254 |

--------------------

    |        |                             |---------------|

    |        |-------------------->  |       PC        |

    |---------------------------|   | 192.168.1.3 |

|-------------------------|     |   |---------------|

|  Server Radius         |     |        |---------------------------|

|  eth1 - 192.168.1.69 |>--|        | 1' Access Point Server |                |---------------------------|                |---------------------------|

|  eth2 - 192.168.1.70 |<-------> | eth0 192.168.1.123    |                | 2' Access Point            |                | 3' Access Point           |

|-------------------------|              | eth1 192.168.200.1    | <-------->  | eth0 192.168.200.124 |                | eth0 192.168.200.124 |

                                       |--------------------------|                 | eth1 bridge                | <--------> | eth1 bridge                |

                                                                                 |--------------------------|                 |--------------------------|

```

Mi raccomando, fate caso alle freccette, sarebbero le schede Ethernet.

Ora vi domando...come mai non riesco a far collegare in internet gli Access Point??

come route di default al 1' Access Point Server ho messo l'IP 192.168.1.70 ( cioè la seconda scheda ethenet del server radius ) 

invece il server radius ha questo output del comando : 

```

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tun0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

e questo del 

```

# ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:85:19:94

          inet addr:192.168.1.69  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe85:1994/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:74549 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:80741 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes: (13.8 Mb)  TX bytes: (15.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xdc00

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:CF:44:AD

          inet addr:192.168.1.70  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fecf:44ad/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:948 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:56880 (55.5 Kb)  TX bytes:468 (468.0 b)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0xd800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:560 (560.0 b)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 b)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr --00-00

          inet addr:192.168.1.21  P-t-P:192.168.1.21  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2298 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500

          RX bytes: (324.3 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Per darvi una mano in più, gli Access Point hanno come OS linux...

Il route di default che ho configurato sul AP è l'ip 192.168.1.70

Cosa sbaglio??

Se volete potete suggerire un altro metodo per configurare la rete!!

----------

## IlGab

Non puoi dare come gateway una macchina che non sia direttamente connessa sulla propria subnet.

192.168.200.124 non può avere come gateway 192.168.1.70

Puoi dare a 192.168.200.124 come gateway 192.168.200.1 e far poi ruotare ad access point i pacchetti verso il gateway.

----------

